

Pushbullet Channel Has Been Compromised - binoyxj

Trolls are editing Wikipedia pages to push random crap [1] to the &#x27;Google Acquisitions&#x27; Pushbullet channel. Pushbullet, FYI, crawls content from various sources [2] for their automated channel push notifications.<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;binoyxj&#x2F;status&#x2F;632451202618228736
[2] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;binoyxj&#x2F;status&#x2F;632453672421584896
======
greenyoda
If Pushbullet is designed to announce changes to Wikipedia pages, then it
hasn't been compromised - it's working exactly as intended. The real question
is, should people be relying on Wikipedia - which any random person (or troll)
can edit - as a source of actionable information?

If I were interested in the latest news about which companies Google had
acquired, I'd be crawling Google's Investor Relations pages, not Wikipedia.

~~~
Theo59
That's a really good point, I've been using Pushbullet for a year now and
didn't realise these announcements weren't verified. If anyone wants to see
the troll announcements:
[http://www.clipular.com/c/5738478393360384.png?k=Qv9rfMKnRDe...](http://www.clipular.com/c/5738478393360384.png?k=Qv9rfMKnRDeUO75FtdcCa55ZmdM)

Edited: The Google channel may just be a rare exception, I've not sure about
how the notifications are triggered but it may be unfortunate that the urls
contain both "google" and "acquire <4chan>" but then just links to a a google
search result.

